# Order book closed on TT?



## CBR600RR (Feb 16, 2010)

Went to place an order a few weeks ago. I'm Now told Audi aren't accepting orders on the TT BE . 
Anyone have an inside as to when I may be-able to place a factory order ?


----------



## Phill_1981 (May 20, 2009)

I'm in the same boat  No details currently on availability or changes.

Placed an order for a new TTS on 30/04/18 waited 4 weeks and was told the factory wasn't accepting it, so now got to wait for the facelift [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's nothing to do with facelift... It's the engine emission thing. 
Facelift wont appear until later on in the year.

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/indu ... ion-delays


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

That's doing you a favour anyway.

You would be crazy to buy a new TT right now, when the face lift is due in 6 months or so. It will have superior technology and be worth a decent chunk more than an equivalent current model. As it stops being about age and more about whatever additions the face-lift has that the outgoing model will never have. Probably upgraded VC, headlights and taillights, 7 speed DSG. I can't imagine they'll change much in the interior.

The only reason to order a current model now, is if they give you a massive discount. Which it doesn't sound like they are...?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

History shows us the changes will be very minor.... :wink:


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> History shows us the changes will be very minor.... :wink:


As with every marque! But it will still command a premium. Absolutely not worth swapping cars for I'm sure, but definitely worth waiting if you don't own one already...
Speaking of guaranteed changes..The 6th gear ratio is ridiculous for motorway use. What were they thinking! It's got more than enough power to make it longer and more suitable for cruising. It's going to be even worse for autobahns. :x

Rant over.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Won't be too much improvement on the uplift as they probably are already working on the MK4, need to keep something back.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Having ordered in March and getting a very good discount on a TTS I'll be buggered if I'm cancelling, renegotiating and having to wait until at least October to get what is probably just the current model but with the new GPF system.

Facelift might be just around the corner but things always move on and it's not like it's gonna be here the week after my car is delivered.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

phazer said:


> Having ordered in March and getting a very good discount on a TTS I'll be buggered if I'm cancelling, renegotiating and having to wait until at least October to get what is probably just the current model but with the new GPF system.
> 
> Facelift might be just around the corner but things always move on and it's not like it's gonna be here the week after my car is delivered.


Plenty of press speculation (based on sightings of test cars back in February) but it seems that you won't even be able to order an FL TT until mid-to-late Autumn, so possible delivery in Feb-March of next year? Those who have been recently 'locked out' have no option but to wait for the FL (its hard to imagine that they will re-open the order books on the current model when the current production pause caused by WLTP is over) but there were certainly good discounts to be had on the TTS back in February when I ordered mine. Picking it up tomorrow


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Any unsold vehicles will need to be registered before the deadline so could be some bargains.Will be interesting how the new engines perform.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > Having ordered in March and getting a very good discount on a TTS I'll be buggered if I'm cancelling, renegotiating and having to wait until at least October to get what is probably just the current model but with the new GPF system.
> ...


My dealer confirmed you'd be looking at October for delivery when the order books open again on Saturday (Week 31 is when production resumes). No-one seems to know if it's the facelift or just tweaked for WLTP though.

I knew the facelift was coming but in March everyone was saying early 2019. Since then it's been autumn 2018 and everything in between. Given that the details are not released I would imagine when the builds resume it will be current model with the changes that would normally have applied to Week 22.

I wouldn't want the current engine and ECU map with the GPF fitted as it'll rob some power. I expect facelift will have more power to offset the filter.

Mine is being built next week, so still a while to wait 

Enjoy yours!!


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

90TJM said:


> Any unsold vehicles will need to be registered before the deadline so could be some bargains.Will be interesting how the new engines perform.


They are allowed to keep some back unregistered but only certain models with certain engines, the rest will have to be registered on 31st August at the latest or be destroyed!

Speaking to my Sales guy on Saturday he said the manufacturers thought they'd get a 12 month grace period which clearly didn't happen. This has brought about the farce of multiple models being removed from sale and so on.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

phazer said:


> Blade Runner said:
> 
> 
> > phazer said:
> ...


Thanks. I'm sure I will, but just hoping for a smooth handover at this point!

Ahh, ok, I hadnt realised that the order books would re-open quite that quickly. Must be the current model + filter so i would tend to agree with you. If i was in the market now i think i might wait, depending on just how long that is going to be. I asked the dealer today out of interest and he said they still have no idea on timescales for the FL.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> Thanks. I'm sure I will, but just hoping for a smooth handover at this point!
> 
> Ahh, ok, I hadnt realised that the order books would re-open quite that quickly. Must be the current model + filter so i would tend to agree with you. If i was in the market now i think i might wait, depending on just how long that is going to be. I asked the dealer today out of interest and he said they still have no idea on timescales for the FL.


Sorry I need to rephrase that, it's written badly , I spoke with my dealer on Saturday, order books are due to open later, sure he said August for orders but they really don't have a huge amount of info as the manufacturers have all been caught on the hop.

Yeah the uncertainty is why I'm pressing ahead. It'd be nice to have the newest shiny shiny but let's be right they're changing stuff all of the time. you never "win" with cars.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

90TJM said:


> Any unsold vehicles will need to be registered before the deadline so could be some bargains.Will be interesting how the new engines perform.


Yep , with no factory orders now being taken, it's a great time to get a good deal and they're super keen to shift the unallocated cars in build. I'm in negotiation for a TTS Black Edition right now and the Dealer seems very keen to do me a good deal. So far, £4500 dealer contribution and they are coming back to me on a further discount if I pay the deposit before month end. Also, the PCP is being worked on, so I'm expecting some movement there as well. I also want free GAP as a deal breaker, we shall see. They have found a UK bound car that exactly matches the spec I want, so I'd get it in only four weeks. Better than waiting several months if of course they can find the car you want. This will be the third car in a row where I have managed to get my car within only a few weeks of ordering it


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > Any unsold vehicles will need to be registered before the deadline so could be some bargains.Will be interesting how the new engines perform.
> ...


I got ~20% discount at the end of March on a TTS for a factory order, the dealer contribution hasn't changed it was £4500 back then  plus the £2750 finance contribution, then whatever else you can negotiate.

Lucky there's a spec'd on the way to avoid the delays, they don't seem to know when the cars will arrive after the production break.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

It's a prime time to stay haggling.

Dealers are hoping to get a good contribution by Audi for end of August to help shift stock.

It may or may not happen, but worth holding out for and seeing.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

phazer said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > 90TJM said:
> ...


Isn't that the other way round? When I ordered back in late Feb, the Audi deposit contribution (if you took their PCP finance) was £4,500 (I think it still is?) and the dealer discount was circa £2,500 iirc, so similar overall saving. You also have to factor in the px value of your current car if you go that route. It's all supply and demand, of course, so better deals should be available now - in theory.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

depends, as it was closing audi just wanted to clear the deck of cars discount heavily... 
You can still get BIG discounts on the RS which according to some of the badge queens is impossible..!


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

I hear 50% now :lol: due to being over priced [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> Isn't that the other way round? When I ordered back in late Feb, the Audi deposit contribution (if you took their PCP finance) was £4,500 (I think it still is?) and the dealer discount was circa £2,500 iirc, so similar overall saving. You also have to factor in the px value of your current car if you go that route. It's all supply and demand, of course, so better deals should be available now - in theory.


When I ordered the Audi Finance contribution was £2750 and I believe right up to closing. The dealer contribution was £4500. Right now on Audi's site, the finance offer is a contribution of £4500 and that's it, so I got £2750 more than that before the extra discount 

As for PX I never need that as I've got a few motors to choose from so I've been driving one of those while I wait, the previous car was punted ages ago.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

I sold my tt 3 months ago as I thought it would depreciate more when the revamped tt become available
I'm surprised that the dealers haven't got any idea when the new spec tt will become available


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I wouldn't get too excited about the 'facelift' model, as talking to one of the sales managers at Audi yesterday, he tells me all the engines will have less power... we shall see I guess. In the meantime, I've managed to find an unregistered TTS Black Edition in gorgeous Riviera Blue... got a good deal on it too... collecting this afternoon 8) Deposit to car keys = 48 hours. What's all this waiting about :lol:


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I appreciate that this is not a TT but the attached seems a pretty good deal to me









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mark Pred said:


> I wouldn't get too excited about the 'facelift' model, as talking to one of the sales managers at Audi yesterday, he tells me all the engines will have less power... we shall see I guess.


Sounds like its already started - SEAT's Cupra 300 becomes Cupra 290 as new WLTP emissions and economy test regime sees power cut by 10bhp.
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/seat/leon/103892/seat-leon-cupra-gets-new-name-and-loses-power


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah, I was told 290 bhp for the next model year TTS. I doubt it'll make much difference to the performance.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

I'd love to know where I can get a big TTRS discount please?

Been offered around £8500 contribution on PCP for a TTS.

What's really peeing me off is some dealers are advertising pre-reg or what look like demo cars and when you say you want to buy, its, oh sorry, we have to keep it for 3 months, and there is no way around. While a few others (a year ago) were saying no problem if there was a date from when it would be available, I could still have it now 

I'm in the predicament of do I get a TTRS which is still over priced IMHO, or get a new/18 plate TTS?

Somebody pipped me to a Catalunya Red RS at Blackbrun this weekend, at a relatively reasonable £48950 with most of the toys.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I tried to get an RS on an 18 plate with delivery mileage, but the best I got offered was £1300 off. It wasn't even that high a spec car and had been sitting on the forecourt for several months. I was initially told they'd do me a good deal on it, but when it came down to it, they wouldn't. But my TTS was another story. I think I made the right decision to get it over an RS and mine has a high spec and an exclusive colour. In fact, IMO I got a car that will humble most RS in the looks department and with a REVO stag 1 coming, will be every bit as quick.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

I just bought a new TT Quattro through Carwow which gives dealers an opportunity to bid for your business. It coats nothing to try.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Currently the issue with car wow is it seems to automatically send you offers. Dealers said no orders being taken so couldn't honour the quote. Have been offered about £6K off a brand new TTRS.

Because of WLTP or whatever it is, dealers are now trying to shift stock before the end of August. Found a new TTS in a colour I love (OH hates it) but it's just been registered so no dealer contribution on PCP. It's also a bit over priced compared to some others.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

When I spoke to my dealer about WLTP (doesn't affect me, mine is almost here  ) he said that cars had to be registered before 1st September otherwise they would have to be destroyed. There are certain models/certain numbers of cars they can hold on to but I would suspect those ones will be WLTP compliant or Audi are planning on recertifying them.

Pre-registered cars only seem worth considering when their 3 months is up and the dealer wants to right down the value.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Mark Pred said:


> But my TTS was another story. I think I made the right decision to get it over an RS and mine has a high spec and an exclusive colour. In fact, IMO I got a car that will humble most RS in the looks department and with a REVO stag 1 coming, will be every bit as quick.


 :lol: IMO i'll stick with the RS. Unless you have a done a lot to change the looks of the TTS ? as they look very similar.


----------

